# Wild Hawaiian Bees!



## Hawaii Varroa Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Dr. Michael Kliks owner of the manoa honey company showed me this hive behind his home in Manoa Hawaii on the island of Oahu. pretty neat to see them living outside of a lava tube


----------



## Hawaii Varroa Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

*nevermind*

Guess i dont know how to post pics. NM


----------



## Legion© (Sep 7, 2007)

You'll need to upload the images to a hosting place such as www.photobucket.com (free) then link them from there - once uploaded, click on the 'IMG' link to copy, and paste it into you post on here. There is a reasonable writeup on how to do it in the sticky at the top of this forum


----------

